# Latest hockey



## imagemaker46 (Dec 7, 2014)

This is from the last few games. First ones were shot with my 300 2.8 or 17-40mm.  The last ones were all manual focus with my old 400 2.8. I used the Canon 1Dx  and the 5D mklll.













All these following were with the 400mm.


----------



## Designer (Dec 7, 2014)

Very good!

I especially appreciate the one where you got the puck right at the level of the goalie's mouth.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 7, 2014)

Great work Scott!


----------



## runnah (Dec 7, 2014)

Where were you shooting these from?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 7, 2014)

The first three at ice level in the corner through the glass. The others I was up in the stands shooting just over top of the glass from one end to the other.  The high angle shots I was at the top of the arena, maybe 60 rows up.  Next game I'll shoot a couple of frames of my shooting spots and post them.  With the 400 2.8 I have the Canon adapter for the FD lens, so I end up with 500 mm.  It's a bit more challenging manual focusing with this lens and the screen in the 1Dx. Shooting from a higher angle is easier than ice level,  I found too much distortion through the glass.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 7, 2014)

Very impressive set, Scott.  Lots of emotion, and intensity of effort.  Manual focus, eh?  Impressive, indeed.


----------



## limr (Dec 7, 2014)

What games are these? Trying to figure out how the Rangers are playing in the OHL and why there is a Lemieux on the ice..


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 8, 2014)

This is the Ontario Major Jr A hockey. The Ottawa 67's, Kitchener Rangers, Barre Colts. It is one of the feeder leagues for the National Hockey League.


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2014)

Is that Lemieux's son/relative playing, or is it just the same name but no relation?


----------



## runnah (Dec 8, 2014)

You can't swing a hockey stick without hitting a Lemuix in Canada especially in quebec


----------



## Tabe (Dec 8, 2014)

These are great!  Big fan of #2 with "Meighan" getting stuffed.

The goalie solo shot is _almost_ great.  I think the crop is a little too tight.  I'd rather see the whole goal not just hints of one post and the crossbar.  So instead of great, we end up with really, really good instead 

And major kudos freezing the puck in mid-air while manual focusing.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 8, 2014)

I thought about the crop and took the other post out as there was too much empty space on that side.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice, nice, nice...

I did a double take at first too then I realized what Rangers this is. I don't know Leonore offhand if there's a Lemieux playing that's related, to Mario anyway (I don't think so) - this one is Claude's son. (And some of the players whose kids are now playing is quite appalling! lol like Ray Bourque's son who I saw with BU).

If anyone wants to look up hockey-playing Lemieux's, here you go -
Hockeydb.com -- Internet Hockey Database - Statistics, Logos, and Trading Cards

Beautiful set Scott.


----------



## BillM (Dec 21, 2014)

Beautiful set Scott


----------

